# Your inner voice is your MBTI Personality Attraction



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

Maybe ESTJ or ESFJ, probably a sensor. Analyzing cause and effect, taking in information, really pushing for action and response.

Edit: Maybe it's a feeler even. A lot of inner Fi responses.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Sparky said:


> I find the inner voice is an ENTP girl, when I'm thinking or reading. This makes sense, because the most compatible match for an INFJ is ENTP. So, I wonder whether that is true of the other types, like ENFP inner voice for INTJ, and vice-versa. Please share your thoughts or opinions. Thank you.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/180905-your-inner-voice-infj.html


Uhhh. That's interesting. It reminds me of the concept of daemons in a way, from HDM series.... albeit that is very heterocentric. 

I hear my thoughts in my own voice, mostly. So it's kind of INFP or ENFP, because it's me (or an extroverted version of me... even though it's within my own mind...)

Sometimes, when I'm not doing so well, it's lower in pitch. It's more forceful and mumbling at the same time. If I had to describe it as having a sound, anyway. It's probably Satan.

In all seriousness, if I had to type that voice, it would probably be ENTJ which is strange because that's ~supposedly~ my ideal match (though it seems I'm far more compatible with INTJs). And for the record I am non-binary and bisexual (well, pansexual). It would make more sense if it were ESTJ since that's my reverse function order.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I think my inner voice or alter ego is a flip between INFJ & ISFP. Makes sense really as I have either tert or inferior Fe/Ni and ISFP being like my vulnerable child at heart SP. 

Also further more I think my INFJ sis' alter ego or inner voice is ISTP/INTJ (which is funny to me as its the combo of my mother and I), but makes sense with the Ni, but replacing Fe with Te in alter ego, or switching out Se/Ti.


----------



## Saturnian Devil (Jan 29, 2013)

My inner voice is an ESTP. Probably has something to do with my 8 wing.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

My inner voice definitely doesn't sound like INFJ. I think it sometimes sounds like ESxP, sometimes ENTJ.... idk. (I say E because on on the inside I'm an extrovert lol).


----------

